# Some rare Victorians my friends and I shipped in.



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Paralabidochromis chilotes Ruti Alpha male
Only 4 specimens in the USA, so i'm lucky to have the only 4.









Paralabidochromis chilotes Ruti Alpha male and female









Paralabidochromis chilotes Ruti holding female









Paralabidochromis chilotes Ruti beta male









Neochromis omnicaeruleus Makobe
Very aggressive to conspecifics.









Haplochromis thereuterion
Not a common Vic in the USA.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

:thumb: Congrats, the ruti pop of chilotes is very very rare even in Europe so take care of it, yu're a very lucky guy.
xris


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi and congrats on the fish,
I have had this population of chilotes for a couple of years now, found the females have problems carrying eggs to term. I can only recommend other mild mannered haps to be kept with them.


















Regarding Neochromis omnicaeruleus Makobe i have had most success keeping them in a group of equal males to females of 12-18 fish. As they mature they take on some beautiful colours and finnage.


























Had a dissapointing experience with the thereuterion but hope to keep them again in the near future (please xris :wink: )

Tirzo13 you have some nice and very different fish there, good luck and keep us up to date,

:thumb:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

HI paul
I have a bunch of them so yu pass when yu want.
xris


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Alanastar, very nice pixs!!

All the Chilotes eggs fungused, bummer, but this was the first spawn for them i think.
The thereuterion seem sensitive, i have lost about 5 of them. I'm giving some to a famous cichlid author, so hopefully they won't all die on me.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

good looking fish.

i have noticed that the N.O. makobe have settled down a bit. i have 4 big males and the rest, well no spawns yet so not sure on the exact ratio. but most of my males look like alanastar's pic, a beautiful powder blue.

hopefully they will be spawning sometime soon here. im thinking about getting some black worms to entice them a bit.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

with my neochromis i found the more dominant males were the blue morphs with the yellow and blotch morph males being a bit smaller and further down the pecking order - even being chased by some females.
I never witnessed these spawn with females but can not rule out sneak spawn while the dominant male is busy chasing a fish away.
I have singled out a nice blotch male and over time introducing much younger females from other broods of fry in the hope the girls will accept him and breed with him.

some of the original fish from Hull Uni', i acquired this nice big blotch male direct from the University to go with a handfull of females i was given by a friend some time before.
I had almost 50 fry from this spawn.


















Kept in a large group - i ended up with 18 fish - and well fed on a spirulina flake and occasional supermarket prawns there was always a female carrying fry.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

wow excellent. thanks for the info. :thumb:


----------



## CrazyFishLadyJulez (Jul 30, 2010)

very very nice!!


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

That is a beautiful piebald male!

I can't tell if I have any piebald males, i can't tell the sex yet, except for a dominant male that is not piebald.

I also don't have any OB's (orange blotched) they are all WB (white blotched) aka piebalds.

All my therueterion died.
another person who had some shipped in is left with 1.
the third person though is having success with that species, so hopefully they spawn and we get some, or we make another shipment.

The N.O's are doing fine, no losses. Maybe 3 months till the spawn.

The Chilotes "ruti" had one spawn, but did not hold.
No spawns since, but both females are fat.


----------

